# wheres the green terror fans



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

BAD BOY ;MY 7 .5" GT male


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Green Terror fans are in the SA section, where Green Terrors live! :lol: :roll:


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Moved it over.


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

nice terror .. here is a couple pics of my new terrors .... R.I.P lil guy ( my male died last week .. i think from stress of him going into my 75 gallon tank and him going through maturity .. was shaking violently ) .. tried to add photo but dont know how ..


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

i just got 3 more terrors .. now there is 5 in a 75 gallon tank .. 3 males and 2 females .. my big female is about 4 inches and she is the biggest in the tank .. my 3 new terrors are about 3 inches long and are for sure males as they were hand picked and checked by the fins .. how do you post photos and not links


----------



## CatWhat (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome pics. Green Terrors were the first cichlid I bred. I had the pair for 8 years, I'd love to get them again.


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

ill have a bunch for sale real soon .. my gt fry is about 1/2 inch or less atm and are treated like royalty .. see my fry posting .. i will have pics up real soon


----------



## Aaronchen (Nov 8, 2012)

oh so beautifull...


----------

